#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2014 Discussion zone >  >  NIT Silchar btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

## amos.0119

*NIT Silchar B-tech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities:*



*NIT Silchar Year of Establishment:* 1967.

*NIT Silchar Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*NIT Silchar Mode Of Admission:* JEE Mains.

*
NIT Silchar Branches In Engineering:*
Civil EnggMechanical EnggElectrical EnggElectronics & Communication EnggComputer Science & Engg
Electronics & Instrumentation Engg*
NIT Silchar B-tech CutOff 2013-2014:*

*Opening and Closing Ranks , Cutoff for Civil Engineering:*

        GE
HOMESTATE
51877

GE
OTHERSTATE
27778

GE
HOMESTATE
264169

GE
OTHERSTATE
202149

OBC
HOMESTATE
94451

OBC
OTHERSTATE
41683

OBC
OTHERSTATE
607154

SC
HOMESTATE
156138

SC
OTHERSTATE
146186

ST
HOMESTATE
155118

ST
OTHERSTATE
199834




*Opening and Closing Ranks , Cutoff for Computer Science & Engineering:*

       GE
HOMESTATE
50138

GE
OTHERSTATE
22448

GE
OTHERSTATE
396169

OBC
HOMESTATE
106922

OBC
OTHERSTATE
38023

OBC
HOMESTATE
785127

SC
HOMESTATE
204658

SC
OTHERSTATE
156025

ST
HOMESTATE
207626

ST
OTHERSTATE
222311




*Opening and Closing Ranks , Cutoff for Electronics & Communication Engineering:*

        GE
HOMESTATE
46198

GE
OTHERSTATE
25366

GE
HOMESTATE
420511

GE
OTHERSTATE
531893

OBC
HOMESTATE
105640

OBC
OTHERSTATE
41223

SC
HOMESTATE
198516

SC
OTHERSTATE
157137

ST
HOMESTATE
238161

ST
OTHERSTATE
236802




*Opening and Closing Ranks , Cutoff for Electronics & Instrumentation:*

       GE
HOMESTATE
59413

GE
OTHERSTATE
27149

GE
HOMESTATE
457927

GE
OTHERSTATE
545925

OBC
HOMESTATE
120162

OBC
OTHERSTATE
45822

SC
HOMESTATE
234395

SC
OTHERSTATE
169860

ST
HOMESTATE
225670

ST
OTHERSTATE
264960




*Opening and Closing Ranks , Cutoff for Electrical Engineering:*

       GE
HOMESTATE
53014

GE
OTHERSTATE
26121

GE
HOMESTATE
312671

OBC
HOMESTATE
98949

OBC
OTHERSTATE
38436

OBC
OTHERSTATE
552734

SC
HOMESTATE
182778

SC
OTHERSTATE
153961

ST
HOMESTATE
184416

ST
OTHERSTATE
176923





*Opening and Closing Ranks , Cutoff for Mechanical Engineering:*

        GE
HOMESTATE
24378

GE
OTHERSTATE
23782

GE
HOMESTATE
104213

GE
OTHERSTATE
317054

OBC
HOMESTATE
60962

OBC
OTHERSTATE
36028

OBC
OTHERSTATE
596079

SC
HOMESTATE
110115

SC
OTHERSTATE
139521

ST
HOMESTATE
168838

ST
OTHERSTATE
201082




*
NIT Silchar Fee Structure For Engineering:*

*HEAD*
*1ST SEM*
*2nd SEM*
*3rd, 5th , 7th SEM*
*4th & 6thSEM*
*8TH SEM*

Admission Fee
500
500
500
500
500

Library Fee
250
250
250
250
250

I.T. System
750
750
750
750
750

Transport facility
150
150
150
150
150

Medical facility
150
150
150
150
150

Exam fee
400
400
400
400
400

Seat Rent **
500

500



Light & Water
1000

1000



Miscellaneous
100





T & P Charges
500





Gymkhana
750
750
750
750
750

CCTV
120
120
120
120
120

Mess Estt.
1000

1000



Hostel Management
500

500



Hostel Welfare
30

30



Development Fee
3000





Corpus Fee
750





Aid Fund
600





Alumni Fee
1000





Institutional Caution money
2000





Mess Advance
5000





Hostel Caution Money
5000





*Total*
*24,050*
*3070*
*6100*
*3070*
*3070*



*NIT Silchar Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* INR 11,530/- Per Year.


*NIT Silchar Engineering Placements:*

Total Companies visited for placements: 64
Number of offers made in India  :556
Highest Salary package: 13 lpa
Average Salary Package :4.94 lpa


*NIT Silchar Campus & Intra Facilities:
*
*Campus:* 

National Institute Of Technology Silchar (NIT Silchar) , an Institute of National Importance under the NIT Act was established in 1967 as a Regional Engineering College (REC), Silchar. NIT Silchar is situated on the banks of river Barak. In year 2002, it was upgraded to the status of an NIT from a Regional Engineering College(REC).

Regional Engineering College, Silchar was established in 1967 as a joint venture of Government of India and Government of Assam under the administration of a society registered under society registration Act XXI of 1860. The college was transformed into National Institute of Technology in the year 2002, and bestowed with the status of Deemed University by the Ministry of Human Resource and Development.

The multifarious reforms -that are being introduced from then by the reformed Board of Governors, delegated with a greater degree of autonomy for exercising its deliberation over diverse issues pertaining to cardinal matters ranging from academic to extracurricular excellence, are bringing about a tangible difference in the rudimentary paradigm of achieving a high standard in engineering education.

*Central library:*

 The Central Library, one of the important central facilities of the Institute, currently has 60,000 volumes, including textbooks, reference books, back volumes, standards, and non-book material such as CD-ROMs and video tapes.The Central Library at the NIT Silchar is privileged to support the institute’s march towards its vision – ” To develop the institute into the systematic leader and pivot for excellence in technical education sector and catalyzing absorption, innovation, diffusion and transfer of high technology for improved productivity, quality of life and improved empowerment thereby effecting regional growth.”

*NIT Silchar Hostel & Mess Facilities:
*
NIT Silchar being a residential institute, it has got seven Boys’ hostels and two Girls’ hostels.
Boy’s Hostel 1 is spread over 3600 metres of land, and has 66 single seated, 11 double seated and 27 triple seated rooms.Boy’s Hostel 2 is spread over 2620 metres of land, and has 68 single seated and 24 triple seated rooms.Boy’s Hostel 3 is spread over 2620 metres of land, and has 68 single seated and 24 triple seated rooms.Boy’s Hostel 4 is spread over 5030 metres of land, and has 148 single seated and 48 triple seated rooms.Boy’s Hostel 5 is spread over 2894 metres of land, and has 74 single seated and 24 triple seated rooms.Boy’s Hostel 6 is spread over 2620 metres of land, and has 150 single seated and 75 double seated rooms.Girl’s Hostel 1 is spread over 1206 metres of land, and has 27 double seated and 40 triple seated rooms.Boy’s Hostel 7 and Girls Hostel 2 have been recently constructed.Boys Hostel 7 is 300-bedded and along with Boy’s Hostel 5 reserved for first year students.*NIT Silchar Address:*

 National Institute of Technology, Silchar – 788 010, Assam, India.





  Similar Threads: NIT Silchar btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities AU Silchar btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Goa btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities AU Silchar btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Silchar btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

